

Google Map Maker is for Cartographic Mascochists  - chippy
http://njgeo.org/2011/07/10/map-maker-for-carto-masochists-part-1/

======
rmc
It is sad to see a company (Google) that is so pro-open source in many ways
(WebM, sponsoring Mozilla, releasing a good open source, cross platform,
feature rich web browser, the whole open web, etc.) and yet is so very closed
when it comes to maps. Right now both Yahoo and Bing/Microsoft allow OSM
contributors to trace from their aerial imagery. Google drove their own cars
around the world and haven't opened that at all.

~~~
aubergene
I think it's very bad that Google have created a product to compete with OSM
but under a license which doesn't allow any reuse of the user generate data. I
see absolutely no point in contributing to Map Maker whilst the data isn't
open.

------
ig1
I find it hard to sympathize with the guy, he's complaining that Google make
him use a self-service tool to upload his data. And that because he's helping
Google they should help him more, open up their data, etc.

But in actuallity he's the one who wants to put the data into Google so his
university will get more value from Google maps, it's not Google who's asking
for his data.

~~~
7952
Thats not really how people think about maps. A map is a bit like a dictionary
or encyclopedia. It is supposed to be correct and complete. Where Mapping
plays to google strenths (captial expenditure and algorithms) they do well.
But thats not enough to make a great map. The current strategy is not yielding
great maps and that is bad for users and google.

